# China White: Shoot or snort?



## 2fast92 (Jun 5, 2012)

I usually snort all painkillers and anything that can be injected because of lack of knowledge how and the idea of sticking _myself _with a needle feels odd. I used to work at a vet clinic so I can prep and help in surgery and draw blood with no problem but shooting myslef just seems wrong.

The girl I get my H with shoots and she said she'd show me how because she insists it's way better than snorting it because you apparently waste a lot when you snort it. I'm kinda of nervous to though.

What do yall think? Is shooting H that much better than snorting it and does snorting it really waste as much as I have been lead to believe?

Thanks.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 5, 2012)

If you shove a needle in yourself your a fuckin mug!!!!


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 5, 2012)

Flush it down the toilet.
JMO


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jun 5, 2012)

I haven't fucked with H in the arm, but from what i've heard i feel its just like smoking it, just with an onset that's 10 fold and half the duration, either way, IVing drugs isn't safe if the user is inexperienced, I wouldnt suggest it. To the op's question though, i haven't heard much on wasting a lot, look up the bioavailability for your nose.


----------



## irieie (Jun 5, 2012)

when you start considering shooting your drugs instead of snorting them is a point when you should re-evaluate your life decisions. This story does not end well trust me. try taking a little break and think about things.


----------



## canndo (Jun 5, 2012)

I have found that a portion of the danger of some chemicals is method of injestion. In large part, the more dramatic the rush, the more easily one can sucumb to the down side of the substance. The best possible way to injest opiates (well those that lend itself to that), is IV - this is precisely the reason you should not do it. Some of these chemicals are tough enough to control anyway, You would be best advised to not use it at all but if you must, opt for some other method for your own safety, longevity and resistance to habituation. This from someone who is not at all squeemish about needles.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm squeemish with needles in myself. If I shot up I'd have my girlfriend do it for me.


----------



## irieie (Jun 5, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> I'm squeemish with needles in myself. If I shot up I'd have my girlfriend do it for me.


if you dont have the fortitude to find the vein, inject the needle and push the plunger then what business do you have doing this at all. like others have said, the onset and intensity will be strong but the duration will be reduced leaving you wanting more every every time. Shooting is the beginning of the end.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well it's something I think that it's at least something to try.


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, it's definitely something to try. Trying to get off is even funner!

I wouldn't IV it man. Shit gets crazy.


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 5, 2012)

But you're gonna do what you want. Everyone talking about "oh shoot it up yourself" blah blah blah. Fuck that, most people have someone help them the first time, whether right or wrong (it's probably not right, lol).


----------



## irieie (Jun 5, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> Well it's something I think that it's at least something to try.


i am not telling you to do it or not do it. i believe we all should make our own decisions. i do think that if someone does make a decision, they should take responsibility for it and see it through.


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 5, 2012)

i dont trust china white, a lot of times from what i have heard its just fentanyl being sold as china white. dont get me wrong, fentanyl is a hell of an opiate and its really fast acting and potent so be careful. ive lost friends to ODing because what they thought they were getting was china white and turned out to be fentanyl and they shot up too much.

and fuck shooting up and opiates in general. opiates consume your life and the sad thing is most people dont even realize theyre addicted until they are far too gone.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 5, 2012)

irieie said:


> i am not telling you to do it or not do it. i believe we all should make our own decisions. i do think that if someone does make a decision, they should take responsibility for it and see it through.


Right, I see what you mean there. My bad.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 5, 2012)

badmojo420 said:


> i dont trust china white, a lot of times from what i have heard its just fentanyl being sold as china white. dont get me wrong, fentanyl is a hell of an opiate and its really fast acting and potent so be careful. ive lost friends to ODing because what they thought they were getting was china white and turned out to be fentanyl and they shot up too much.


Nah, I've had real fentanyl plenty of times and this shit feels like stright H.


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well this is comin from a former herion user, LOL I say former but I've only been clean for like 6 months now using suboxone but yeah the High from slamming is 10x or more than smoking or snorting the difference is when u main line it crosses directly over the blood brain barrier which is why if u snort of ingest it will not be as effective because it has to be absorbed thru that blood brain barrier not cross directly over it like when u main line.

But one big question, are u using H and pain killers to the point where if u don't use daily you will get dope sick? If you aren't at the point where u need opiates daily simply to function I would suggest u put the needle and ur pills down and look into getting a methadone or suboxone script U dont wanna be strung out, it BLOWS!!!!


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nah. I don't use daily. Maybe every 2 or 3 days max.


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok that's not a biggie, but trust in a former daily user, if ur like that now don't cross that needle threshold. Ohh and ur really getting China white not black tar, damn u bastard where u at I'm comin there now, shit sorry I kicked into junkie mode.

Esp. if once u start using needles when u do decide to go back to smokin or snortin it won't get u as high, well at least in my cast that's how it was once I started shooting I didn't wanna smoke anymore.


----------



## Jingle (Jun 5, 2012)

welsh stoner said:


> If you shove a needle in yourself your a fuckin mug!!!!


What he said...lol


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you lot for real,where I'm from if you use needle s your the lowest of the low ....idiots to even think about it. Stick with weed!!!


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey welsh dude WTF do u know maybe u should leave ur tiny lil island and get a clue before u try to pass judgment on anyone.


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 5, 2012)

welsh stoner said:


> Are you lot for real,where I'm from if you use needle s your the lowest of the low ....idiots to even think about it. Stick with weed!!!


I'm pretty sure some consider welsh people to be the lowest of the low. Location location location.


----------



## jessy koons (Jun 5, 2012)

Why are you posting on a cannabis forum asking for info on heroin? Most people on here are disgusted by the idea of what you have in mind. I'm sure you can find some helpful heroin websites out there. If you can't perhaps it's because not many people travel back along the road you're about to walk.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 5, 2012)

All the smack heads on my little island you uneducated fuck are thieving robbing scum who batter old ladies for their pensions that's why I got no time for you lot. If you look at title on web site it says roll it up not whack it up.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 5, 2012)

This part of the forum if you haven;t bothered to look at the description of it says it for dissucusion on _any _drugs other than cannbis.

I also don't rob or steal from people or live off pension. I have a job like a normal person.


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 5, 2012)

jessy koons said:


> Why are you posting on a cannabis forum asking for info on heroin? Most people on here are disgusted by the idea of what you have in mind. I'm sure you can find some helpful heroin websites out there. If you can't perhaps it's because not many people travel back along the road you're about to walk.


This is the hallucinatory/other substances sub forum......... 

I would rather snort it. I've tried shooting a few things including H, and I always prefer the snort buzz. Lucky me???



dvs1038 said:


> Well this is comin from a former herion user, LOL I say former but I've only been clean for like 6 months now using suboxone but yeah the High from slamming is 10x or more than smoking or snorting the difference is when u main line it crosses directly over the blood brain barrier which is why if u snort of ingest it will not be as effective because it has to be absorbed thru that blood brain barrier not cross directly over it like when u main line.
> 
> But one big question, are u using H and pain killers to the point where if u don't use daily you will get dope sick? If you aren't at the point where u need opiates daily simply to function I would suggest u put the needle and ur pills down and look into getting a methadone or suboxone script U dont wanna be strung out, it BLOWS!!!!


I was an oxy head and went on suboxone about 4 years ago. was on 16 mg/day and quit in july 2010 (weened to about 6-8mg). I've come off heroin, oxy, methadone, and subs.... the only thing worse than my sub w/d was methadone. GOOD LUCK (It was less intense than H/oxy withdrawal, but not that much, and it lasted 4x longer)


----------



## irieie (Jun 5, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> Well this is comin from a former herion user, LOL I say former but I've only been clean for like 6 months now using suboxone but yeah the High from slamming is 10x or more than smoking or snorting the difference is when u main line it crosses directly over the blood brain barrier which is why if u snort of ingest it will not be as effective because it has to be absorbed thru that blood brain barrier not cross directly over it like when u main line.
> 
> But one big question, are u using H and pain killers to the point where if u don't use daily you will get dope sick? If you aren't at the point where u need opiates daily simply to function I would suggest u put the needle and ur pills down and look into getting a methadone or suboxone script U dont wanna be strung out, it BLOWS!!!!


listen to what this guy has to say. and to you dvs1038 congrats on the 6 months. you have come so far. keep it up and try and get off the suboxone as soon as you can.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it's ment for soft drugs?any way I'd love to stay on here all night and argue with you idiots but I've work in morning hope you all don't overdose and get clean some day which I seriously doubt.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 5, 2012)

This is a marijuana forums, lets not turn it into a junky forum.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 5, 2012)

i an ex junkie, started out snorting just like everyone does.. a few months of that, my boy used to go to nursing school and stole some sets of works, and my best friend told me that he shot up for the first time... i almost killed him on the spot..
about a month or so later i was right next to them doing the same thing... the rush is nothing like snorting heroin at all.. no nasty ass drip running down the throat that will make me want to puke from the first taste of it, intense orgasmic feeling rushing through my body, and oh yah, the best part, addicted to that shit for years...
if you snort a few times a day and move up to banging it, then you'll want to be doing that shit as much as you can, a few times a day, seven days a week.. robbing and stealing from anyone who's fucking dumb enough to still let you come around, which usually is only your mom or dad as everyone else has left you long ago..
it took me years and years of hard work trying to get off of smack, but by the grace of god i just celebrated 11 years clean on may 13th.. 

i'm not going to lie, i have plenty more runs in me, but i don't have any more recoveries in me.. it's either stick to not sticking myself, or pretty much die a sad, lonely death like i was before.. the choice is mine, and today, i choice to be clean..


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i an ex junkie, started out snorting just like everyone does.. a few months of that, my boy used to go to nursing school and stole some sets of works, and my best friend told me that he shot up for the first time... i almost killed him on the spot..
> about a month or so later i was right next to them doing the same thing... the rush is nothing like snorting heroin at all.. no nasty ass drip running down the throat that will make me want to puke from the first taste of it, intense orgasmic feeling rushing through my body, and oh yah, the best part, addicted to that shit for years...
> if you snort a few times a day and move up to banging it, then you'll want to be doing that shit as much as you can, a few times a day, seven days a week.. robbing and stealing from anyone who's fucking dumb enough to still let you come around, which usually is only your mom or dad as everyone else has left you long ago..
> it took me years and years of hard work trying to get off of smack, but by the grace of god i just celebrated 11 years clean on may 13th..
> ...



Not everyone prefers it that way . I was a junkie for years but would only snort. I've tried shooting so many times, but always prefered the drain and everything about snorting. Of course, I snorted 20 oxy 80's everyday... so if I did like needles, I would have been fucked 

2 years opiate clean july 14th

11 years is awesome, good job!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 5, 2012)

Skuxx said:


> Not everyone prefers it that way . I was a junkie for years but would only snort. I've tried shooting so many times, but always prefered the drain and everything about snorting. Of course, I snorted 20 oxy 80's everyday... so if I did like needles, I would have been fucked
> 
> 2 years opiate clean july 14th
> 
> 11 years is awesome, good job!


 well, i don't know too many people who have moved up from either snorting or skin popping to full on iv use and haven't fallen in love with it, despite the drug.. 
congrats on 2 years..


----------



## stickyicky666 (Jun 5, 2012)

shoot it, cool level goes from 9 to 10 when you go from snorting to shooting


----------



## Jogro (Jun 5, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> Well it's something I think that it's at least something to try.


Famous last words. 



2fast92 said:


> Nah. I don't use daily. Maybe every 2 or 3 days max.


That's how every junkie starts out. Once in a while. Then once a week. . .just weekends. 
Then only at night, etc. Then once in a while during the day. Etc. 

All the while thinking. . ."I've got complete control over this. I can stop anytime I like."

You want my opinion? *Don't shoot the heroin. *

The likelihood of it ending badly is *VERY HIGH. 
*


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2012)

Cooking and injecting beats snorting any day.

--Or at least that's what I've seen in all the movies! I snorted some brown H once, but I would never shoot. Too junkie-like for my taste.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 5, 2012)

dude you've started a lot of threads about H lately... Just saying.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 5, 2012)

I love all these useless spam posts bashing H and say we shouldn't talk about here.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 5, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> dude you've started a lot of threads about H lately... Just saying.


So? All you do is ignore me. What's up with that man? What did I do to you? I thought you were chill.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Jun 5, 2012)

niether just smoke some bud and get high.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Jun 5, 2012)

i had a friend that shoots it he lives under a bridge by the levy dont see him much these days be carfull


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ohhh and 4 all u ppl sayin WTF this is an herb forum, I will give that 2 u but the fact is that the thing helped me the most in getting off H is smoking herb, as well as starting up my own lil grow as sumptin to keep myself occupied, its kinda funny weed is considered a gateway drug and all that and its true for the most part it got me into trying all sorts of other stuff, but at the same time it is the same thing that I am using now to help keep me from using all that other stuff. So maybe an entrance and and exit too Lolz. That and it seems like I'm not the only former junkie that went back to weed so its kinda hard to keep em from mixing. I mean wouldn't kinda be like if ur into making porno movies but u say u'll only do BJs no Money Shots, kinda hard not to mix the two since they both have to do with sex.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Jun 5, 2012)

but everyone that i have ever met that does or did h wishes they never started so why encourage not hatin just sayin


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 5, 2012)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> i had a friend that shoots it he lives under a bridge by the levy dont see him much these days be carfull


I will man. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## mcrandle (Jun 5, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> Well it's something I think that it's at least something to try.


LOL. Then that means ANYTHING is something to try. You're an idiot, plain and simple. I been smoking for over 20 years and had friends that did other drugs. I never once felt the need to do coke, MDMA, or anything else. 

You are just a weak-minded twat. That is all.


----------



## suparedman (Jun 5, 2012)

not worth that, what if it missed and hit a nerve and you lost the feeling in your arm for the rest of your night. or lifee..... 

also, you may love it, then end up dead with a needle in your arm


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2012)

shoot it up its way better and I know your hooked anyway I have shot up a few times but its been like 3 years weeds better just don't be rip off junkie you better make some honest money I catch you booting my rims I'm gonna fuck you up real good and proper


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2012)

don't blame weed on your drug problems you probally started with cigarettes then moved to beer than weed than you tried everything else legal drugs are the real gateway not weed and beer is a lot harder of a drug than weed and thats a fact


dvs1038 said:


> Ohhh and 4 all u ppl sayin WTF this is an herb forum, I will give that 2 u but the fact is that the thing helped me the most in getting off H is smoking herb, as well as starting up my own lil grow as sumptin to keep myself occupied, its kinda funny weed is considered a gateway drug and all that and its true for the most part it got me into trying all sorts of other stuff, but at the same time it is the same thing that I am using now to help keep me from using all that other stuff. So maybe an entrance and and exit too Lolz. That and it seems like I'm not the only former junkie that went back to weed so its kinda hard to keep em from mixing. I mean wouldn't kinda be like if ur into making porno movies but u say u'll only do BJs no Money Shots, kinda hard not to mix the two since they both have to do with sex.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 5, 2012)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> but everyone that i have ever met that does or did h wishes they never started so why encourage not hatin just sayin


 the op is already doing heroin, so no need for a temperance lecture at this point imo, he obviously is an adult and don't care to hear people telling him it's a bad drug.. if you don't already know it at this point in time, 20 people online telling you it's bad isn't going to change anyone's mind imo..

i'd rather just be real about it and tell him, yah, it's awesome, but so awesome you have a high chance of giving up your life for it, either by dying, chasing the drug for the rest of your life, or spend some quality time in jail.. those are the cold hard realities of heroin addiction..


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 5, 2012)

god im glad i never messed with heroin...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 5, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> god im glad i never messed with heroin...


 me too..


----------



## WindyCityToker (Jun 5, 2012)

Dude. Seriously? If you want 1,478 reasons to not do heroin, take a look at your CD collection. I've lost a lot of friends to that shit so good luck to you if you try it.


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> me too..


alcohol has kicked my ass.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> the op is already doing heroin, so no need for a temperance lecture at this point imo, he obviously is an adult and don't care to hear people telling him it's a bad drug.. if you don't already know it at this point in time, 20 people online telling you it's bad isn't going to change anyone's mind imo..
> 
> i'd rather just be real about it and tell him, yah, it's awesome, but so awesome you have a high chance of giving up your life for it, either by dying, chasing the drug for the rest of your life, or spend some quality time in jail.. those are the cold hard realities of heroin addiction..


Part of the trouble is ... it starts out awesome but very quickly degrades to something like a chore driven by naked need. The fun of opioids "wears out" and then stays that way. 

The OP has a window of opportunity here to simply not tempt the sorceress, because she is a reliably treacherous bitch. Jmo. cn


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 5, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> alcohol has kicked my ass.....


 alcohol is not a joke either. people think cuz it's legal it can't be all that bad for you, but in reality, alcohol withdrawals can kill you and with heroin you only wish you were dead..


----------



## Gamer621 (Jun 5, 2012)

Let's see....

Greg - dead
Dave - dead
Sean - dead
Joe - dead
Frank - dead

Those are the first five names off the top of my head of my former friends that died from H.

By all means dummy, shoot it up.


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> alcohol is not a joke either. people think cuz it's legal it can't be all that bad for you, but in reality, alcohol withdrawals can kill you and with heroin you only wish you were dead..


your 100% right bro....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Part of the trouble is ... it starts out awesome but very quickly degrades to something like a chore driven by naked need. The fun of opioids "wears out" and then stays that way.
> 
> The OP has a window of opportunity here to simply not tempt the sorceress, because she is a reliably treacherous bitch. Jmo. cn


 oh i agree, dope is not one to mess with ime.. that's why i included the last part in my post..


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 5, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> I usually snort all painkillers and anything that can be injected because of lack of knowledge how and the idea of sticking _myself _with a needle feels odd. I used to work at a vet clinic so I can prep and help in surgery and draw blood with no problem but shooting myslef just seems wrong.
> 
> The girl I get my H with shoots and she said she'd show me how because she insists it's way better than snorting it because you apparently waste a lot when you snort it. I'm kinda of nervous to though.
> 
> ...


To answer your question shooting is about 5x stronger but only lasts about half as long. It hits you instantly. Zero to euphoria in seconds. That said I don't know many people who have shot dope on occasion and never had a problem develop. The one I can think of off the top of my head is an alcoholic and prefers that. I managed to kinda control it for a long time and managed to stop pretty quickly once it started to get out of control. It's awesome but it is awesomely dangerous. It's your choice. 
If you just want to experience a rush I suggest hydromorphone instead. Much better rush and feels less compulsive to me. Just make sure you use a micron filter either way, and practice safer injection methods.


----------



## jeremiah4122 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is roll it up, mainly for legal mj talk, what the fuck are you talking about, go to rehab my friend nd get your life togeather


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck the old h division!!


----------



## ted bundy (Jun 5, 2012)

What buzkills . Bang it bro.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> alcohol is not a joke either. people think cuz it's legal it can't be all that bad for you, but in reality, alcohol withdrawals can kill you and with heroin you only wish you were dead..


It's about as physically addictive as heroin as well. Not quite, but close enough that it should give cause for concern. Granted the 'rush' feeling a lot of folks get hooked on initially isn't the same. I know I probably drink too much. Hard to stop, and I'm not even physically hooked.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Jun 6, 2012)

if your doing opiates you obviously have no reason to be on this forum. and your weed must suck so fucking bad you have to do opiates to catch a buzz. weaksauce!! plus heroin is so 97. dude!!! been there done that. lucky im still alive. now that medical is legal, im allll good. chemicals=shit!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 6, 2012)

I think you should try it. Aim the needle to the center
of your chest, then move it to left a bit and drive it rite in.

i heard it was the best rush ever.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 6, 2012)

just snort it.........don't start a bad habit. i used to shoot up 3 times a day..........................


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 6, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> So? All you do is ignore me. What's up with that man? What did I do to you? I thought you were chill.


This threads is what's up man. I'm not going to chill with someone who does H, no offense. You really need to rethink all this. I just posted a thread about one of my friends ODing, I don't want to be associated with junkies (again man, no offense). 

You've literally have had half a dozen people tell you that they've had friends start this addiction the same way and it end bad... Hmmm? May be onto something. And also man, I remember you saying you got kicked out of school and cut off by your family bc the school found drugs or alcohol, don't you think its time to re-evaluate your habits?

I really hate to preach, but I don't see anything good coming out of this. You're threads have led me, and probably others, to believe your already hooked.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 6, 2012)

shooting it IS better. its up there with sex. that's why you shouldn't do it.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe there should be an junkie forum too? I have no problem with someone wrecking there own life just as don't fuck with anyone else's life. I'm a little sad that the forum is the Hallucinatory Substances, I wish that it was psychedelics on one forum and smack on the other, mostly because I too don't want to associate with heroin users, but have been very fond of many of the less destructive substances. To each is there own but the smack hasn't treated any of my friend well at all.


----------



## canndo (Jun 6, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> I love all these useless spam posts bashing H and say we shouldn't talk about here.


I do get tired of the superior attitude some of the green purists have and exhibit. It is as though they don't think that their particular drug of choice has any downside. I've known people (it occurs to me I know a number of them presently) who couldn't get through a single day without sparking up in the morning before work, again during lunch and of course the very instant they got off work in the afternoon, you will see a joint in their mouth even before they fish car keys out of their pocket - some of those people would tell me how horrible my snorting an oc 40 on a saturday morning was - stick to the GREEN maaaan. That stuff is horrible for you (hack...hack), I only smoke, it is natural (hack).


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Jun 6, 2012)

dont do it.. it will ruin ur life.. go to a detox.. n get clean and live a normal life.


----------



## canndo (Jun 6, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> LOL. Then that means ANYTHING is something to try. You're an idiot, plain and simple. I been smoking for over 20 years and had friends that did other drugs. I never once felt the need to do coke, MDMA, or anything else.
> 
> You are just a weak-minded twat. That is all.


this is kinda what I am talking about. It's nice, mcrandle, that you never felt the "need" to do anything else. Some of us did, some of us do and some of us are not all that weak minded, craving novel experiences, wishing to explore our own consciences with an eye toward improvements is hardly the behavior of the weak minded.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i an ex junkie, started out snorting just like everyone does.. a few months of that, my boy used to go to nursing school and stole some sets of works, and my best friend told me that he shot up for the first time... i almost killed him on the spot..
> about a month or so later i was right next to them doing the same thing... the rush is nothing like snorting heroin at all.. no nasty ass drip running down the throat that will make me want to puke from the first taste of it, intense orgasmic feeling rushing through my body, and oh yah, the best part, addicted to that shit for years...
> if you snort a few times a day and move up to banging it, then you'll want to be doing that shit as much as you can, a few times a day, seven days a week.. robbing and stealing from anyone who's fucking dumb enough to still let you come around, which usually is only your mom or dad as everyone else has left you long ago..
> it took me years and years of hard work trying to get off of smack, but by the grace of god i just celebrated 11 years clean on may 13th..
> ...


and i support your choice..


But again like i said before. This is not a Heroin or Pill forum.. The OP i will never take serious again.. Go find a Junky forum please, and lets not mix ganja with greed! Thanks


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 6, 2012)

whatever man, just dont come back here complaining that we ruined your life and encouraged you do shoot up dope. YOU ARE OBVIOUSLY LOOKING FOR A REASON TO SHOOT UP. Just do it and leave us out of it. and if you end up killing yourself some day, i will not put the effort to care because ive already wasted too much energy caring about junkies that are dead. food for thought.


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ya wanna know sumptin for all u ppl that r sayin all this shit about herioine I just want you to understand just how programmed you all are and I'm not at all sayin herion is a good drug but ur programmed its kinda hard for me to find the research online here but on average just in the U.S how many yearly deaths r there that r alcohol related, maybe around 100,000 and I have found various statistics but from where I read I believe it was around 15,000. Not only that but did you know that a person goin thru suffering from alcohol withdraw is more likely to die than a person goin thru H withdraw. Again not saying one it better than the other, but each can be equally bad and which one do you think has ruined more lives the legal one or the illegal one? Just sumptin to think about.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 6, 2012)

Legalize H and see how much that death toll goes up.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been saying for years there need to be a free heroin warehouse in every town, next to the free crack and meth warehouses. Give it just a year or two and see if anyone wants to mess with it or not.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 6, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> I love all these useless spam posts bashing H and say we shouldn't talk about here.


YOU were the one who started the thread about heroin!

I'm not saying we shouldn't talk about it. We SHOULD talk about it, in my opinion. 

I'm saying that. . .unlike cannabis. . . heroin is a dangerous drug with a high potential for abuse and a propensity to ruin lives. 

You're an adult, you're going to do what you're going to do. 

The fact that you're already using means you've already blown past every warning your entire life not to use heroin. You're curious, you're associating with junkies, you've come here for validation, and you're not going to stop until you've seen for yourself. 

Are you going to like shooting heroin? OF COURSE YOU ARE. 
Is it likely to be better than anything else you've tried? Again, OF COURSE IT IS. 

People wouldn't ruin their lives, alienate their families, risk AIDS and all sorts of other infectious diseases, if heroin weren't great. That's the whole problem! 

What I. . .and a few others here. . .are trying to tell you is that you're standing on the edge of a cliff. You may think your footing is fine, but you can't predict the stiff breeze that's coming. Shooting heroin. .. even one time. . .is potentially a life-altering action. 

I've known plenty of people who have shot heroin. Of the ones that are still alive (which isn't all of them), to a one, every one of them regrets having tried it. They say, that if they could go back in time and tell their younger stupider selves not to try it, they would do so. They **WISH** some stranger knocked some sense into them and told them NOT to do it. 

Perhaps there ARE people who have shot heroin once or twice, have never done so again, and have never wanted to. . .but I have yet to meet anyone like that. 
Perhaps its "selection bias", but everyone I've ever known whose shot heroin has ended up in rehab, in the hospital, or in the morgue. 

So if you still have the ability to control your behavior, then I say to you again, *DO NOT SHOOT THE HEROIN. *

It is FAR better to live the rest of your life wondering what it might be like to shoot heroin, than to get that monkey on your back, and then (if you're still alive) wonder in ten years what it might have been like NOT to have done so!

The last thing I'm going to say on this, is that maybe you don't trust my opinion, because I've never shot heroin. (And I've had the ability to do so more than once. . .turned it down). Maybe you don't trust the opinions of a bunch of anonymous people on the internet. 

That's fair. If you want the opinion of a group of individuals who HAVE actually shot heroin, why not make it to a local NA meeting? You'll find plenty of people there, with plenty of experience shooting heroin, and they'll be MORE than happy to share their experiences with the drug with you. 

Of course you don't have to heed their advice, but if you are, in fact, still trying to make up your mind, wouldn't it be foolish not to at least hear it?


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 6, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> What do yall think?


In my book heroine is up there with meth.

Your already snorting every 2 or 3 days, might not be the worst, but you are addicted whether you accept it or not.
At least you asked before you started using the needle, and hopefully our opinions can change your mind.
If this thread matter or if anyone's opinion from this thread matters then don't shoot.
The majority have said don't do it, the choice is yours, make it wisely.

Hopefully you will do whats best for yourself and clean up.
Peace brother.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 6, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> Ya wanna know sumptin for all u ppl that r sayin all this shit about herioine I just want you to understand just how programmed you all are and I'm not at all sayin herion is a good drug but ur programmed its kinda hard for me to find the research online here but on average just in the U.S how many yearly deaths r there that r alcohol related, maybe around 100,000 and I have found various statistics but from where I read I believe it was around 15,000. Not only that but did you know that a person goin thru suffering from alcohol withdraw is more likely to die than a person goin thru H withdraw. Again not saying one it better than the other, but each can be equally bad and which one do you think has ruined more lives the legal one or the illegal one? Just sumptin to think about.


Alcohol being bad doesn't make heroin less bad. 

If you want to decide which is worse, you can't just look at the numbers of people dying from the drug. 

So many more people drink, that of course the pathology associated with alcohol is going to be higher. In addition to the actual medical problems associated with drinking, alcohol is a huge contributor to motor vehicle and other accidents, violence, etc. 

If you want to decide which is worse, you have to look at what might be termed "case morbidity". . .that is to say, on a PER USER basis, which is worse, alcohol or heroin?

Do that, and its a no-brainer that heroin is worse. 

Something like 1 in 100 heroin addicts will die each year. 

The different isn't solely attributable to use of the drug itself, but on average,* heroin addicts will live 18 years less* than non-addicts. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2039886/

If that alone isn't a good reason to stay as far away as possible from heroin, I'm not sure what is.


----------



## FatMarty (Jun 6, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> I usually snort all painkillers and anything that can be injected because of lack of knowledge how and the idea of sticking _myself _with a needle feels odd. I used to work at a vet clinic so I can prep and help in surgery and draw blood with no problem but shooting myslef just seems wrong.
> 
> The girl I get my H with shoots and she said she'd show me how because she insists it's way better than snorting it because you apparently waste a lot when you snort it. I'm kinda of nervous to though.
> 
> ...


You simply must Chase The Dragon with it.

Long piece of creased aluminum foil, propane torch, trusted friend, long line of CW along foil.
Buddy runs torch under the line while you follow it with your nose.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 6, 2012)

canndo said:


> this is kinda what I am talking about. It's nice, mcrandle, that you never felt the "need" to do anything else. Some of us did, some of us do and some of us are not all that weak minded, craving novel experiences, wishing to explore our own consciences with an eye toward improvements is hardly the behavior of the weak minded.


Its good to keep an open mind. 

Just not so "open" that your brains fall out of your head and splatter on the floor.


----------



## irieie (Jun 6, 2012)

Just shoot the heroin already. At the point you are at it is just a matter of time. You already made that decision a long time ago. Just let us know how it goes so others can learn from this. Oh and BTW pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I've been saying for years there need to be a free heroin warehouse in every town, next to the free crack and meth warehouses. Give it just a year or two and see if anyone wants to mess with it or not.


I agree with this and I disagree with this too.

There needs to be centers for drug addicts to get their drugs and have a safe place to do them so they dont kill themselves but these centers shouldnt be a place to try new drugs. yeah sure, if someone is going to do something they are going to do it... the main reason we need centers like this is so we can stop pushing criminal charges on drug addicts and throwing them in jails and prisons and instead send them to rehab centers so they can get help to stay clean. that would save far more lives than anything else.

these centers would not decrease on increase in drug use, itd say the same. there may be an influx of 'patients' attending these centers for the first couple years as people find out about it and as they die off a new patient will replace them. 

its just like a methadone clinic... same people for 15-20 years of their lives... they finally die and a new one replaces them and no matter how healthy you are theres only so much drug your body can take before it shuts itself down and you go into renal failure or some shit


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jun 6, 2012)

Just a short story then I'm out of here.

Back in '97 I was a medic in So CA. We received a call for a man down. We arrive on scene to find this guy laying on the sidewalk, breathing 2 times a minute, and a soaked crotch. We start asking bystanders what the hell happened to this guy. Of course nobody said anything. Did our primary assessment while trying to stimulate this guy to wake up. We start bagging the guy (breathing for him) and got an IV started. He was on his way out. I look down to find a fuckin needle still stuck in his arm. We immediately administer some narcan to counteract the heroin and wait. Seemed like minutes, but in reality was more like 15-20 secs. The guy wakes up enough to say, "you guys fucked up my high". I'm thinking, "WTF you just stopped breathing". If I was there 4-5 mins later he probably would have been dead.

Unfortunately this was not an isolated incident. I've been on many of these calls.

Yes, this true story is to scare you and I hope it worked.

Please don't do it. Be safe.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 6, 2012)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just a short story then I'm out of here.
> 
> Back in '97 I was a medic in So CA. We received a call for a man down. We arrive on scene to find this guy laying on the sidewalk, breathing 2 times a minute, and a soaked crotch. We start asking bystanders what the hell happened to this guy. Of course nobody said anything. Did our primary assessment while trying to stimulate this guy to wake up. We start bagging the guy (breathing for him) and got an IV started. He was on his way out. I look down to find a fuckin needle still stuck in his arm. We immediately administer some narcan to counteract the heroin and wait. Seemed like minutes, but in reality was more like 15-20 secs. The guy wakes up enough to say, "you guys fucked up my high". I'm thinking, "WTF you just stopped breathing". If I was there 4-5 mins later he probably would have been dead.
> 
> ...


I literally just got a stomach ache bc of how sickening that is. Sucks there was no way for you to show him what would have happened


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 6, 2012)

badmojo420 said:


> I agree with this and I disagree with this too.
> 
> There needs to be centers for drug addicts to get their drugs and have a safe place to do them so they dont kill themselves but these centers shouldnt be a place to try new drugs. yeah sure, if someone is going to do something they are going to do it... the main reason we need centers like this is so we can stop pushing criminal charges on drug addicts and throwing them in jails and prisons and instead send them to rehab centers so they can get help to stay clean. that would save far more lives than anything else.
> 
> ...


Oh..... I don't mean a clinic. I mean a warehouse with a pile of smack or such. It could all be free. Anyone over 18 can sign a waiver, just like renting skis. I imagine this would start of a terrible thing but after a while there would be an entire generation that understood what can happen if you should go to the free smack warehouse. Most of my "addict" friends say they could never leave.


----------



## canndo (Jun 7, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> Ya wanna know sumptin for all u ppl that r sayin all this shit about herioine I just want you to understand just how programmed you all are and I'm not at all sayin herion is a good drug but ur programmed its kinda hard for me to find the research online here but on average just in the U.S how many yearly deaths r there that r alcohol related, maybe around 100,000 and I have found various statistics but from where I read I believe it was around 15,000. Not only that but did you know that a person goin thru suffering from alcohol withdraw is more likely to die than a person goin thru H withdraw. Again not saying one it better than the other, but each can be equally bad and which one do you think has ruined more lives the legal one or the illegal one? Just sumptin to think about.


Here is the truth.

Many of us who inhabit this particular backwater of a website that assists and promotes the growing and use of a mind altering and almost universaly illegal substance, have dabbled in the opiates. We are not your average conservative citizen who has accepted as fact every picture of simpering heroin users hiding in the corner of an alley waiting for the sun to go down so they can rape your mom any more than we accept the portraits of pot smokers as wild eyed fiends.

This being the case, those of us who have dabbled in opiates, even if we have never touched heroin (I took some time off to study its effects and luckily I suppose, found heroin curiously unappealing), know of the profound tradeoffs that present themselves to a prospective opiate user.

I don't think you will find anyone here who heartily recommends the stronger opiates without reservation and without very stern cautions. Even though we generaly agree that each should make up their own mind after some amount of research and contemplation, we all knowlegeably agree that most of the time for most people using powerful opiates is unwise. The point is that few of us carry those old programs around with us and our negative recommendation is based upon personal experience.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 7, 2012)

It's amazing how stereotypes can last. Apparently everyone who takes heroin ends up living under a bridge robbing people to get one more until they die from OD or AIDS. It's been almost 30 years since NYC opened the first needle exchanges and lawyers and Wall St business men in suits showed up to get clean needles. I saw someone mention AIDS in this thread as though shooting up once would guarantee it. The fact is that many people shoot heroin and still lead productive lives, just like there are many alcoholics who are totally functional. You can buy sterile syringes OTC in 49 of 50 states. And the one state where you can't you can all but walk to a legal state because it's so small (Delaware). There is no reason to not use a fresh set of works every time. In fact IV drug users have some of the lowest rates of HIV infection now because they know better.


----------



## canndo (Jun 7, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> It's amazing how stereotypes can last. Apparently everyone who takes heroin ends up living under a bridge robbing people to get one more until they die from OD or AIDS. It's been almost 30 years since NYC opened the first needle exchanges and lawyers and Wall St business men in suits showed up to get clean needles. I saw someone mention AIDS in this thread as though shooting up once would guarantee it. The fact is that many people shoot heroin and still lead productive lives, just like there are many alcoholics who are totally functional. You can buy sterile syringes OTC in 49 of 50 states. And the one state where you can't you can all but walk to a legal state because it's so small (Delaware). There is no reason to not use a fresh set of works every time. In fact IV drug users have some of the lowest rates of HIV infection now because they know better.


It is amazing to say the least. I know or have known several people who maintain habits while having productive and family oriented lives, they are professionals who can afford their particular habit of choice. I also currently know a hand full of people who use pharmaceuticals as their form of weekend recreation - these people are somewhat of a strange breed however, In one case, the person will turn down 40's but will only take percocet, in another case he will not indulge in equivelents - even though in both cases the costs of their penchant are far more. I discovered that they have never researched their drug of choice - they encountered a particular pill and presume that that pill is the only pill that will recreate the feelings they initialy had.


----------



## charface (Jun 7, 2012)

I used to be badly addicted to meth. For some reason it dawned on me that 
I couldn't get any more addicted or fucked than I already was, I shot it partly too because my nose hurt like a bastard.
long story short things were able to very quickly from bad to worse. Coke is such a short ride anyway it is like asking
for a world of hurt. But a man hears what he wants to hear and disregards the rest. Lalalalala
Please don't rob my house or have a heart attack. Bad idea imo


----------



## Karmapuff (Jun 7, 2012)

Alot of ignorance on this thread, makes me sad for humanity. 

Injecting heroin isn't part of a line you cross, if you are doing the drug in the first place then you can say you crossed a line.
It's his chose, his decisions wheither he wants to shoot, snort and pop any drug of his *choice*. 

Now lets all give him some proper information instead of bullshitting him around with our empty words.

I don't know much about injecting heroin but I do know a few links that can assist you.
http://apitacc.hubpages.com/hub/safer_injecting
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/351156-how-to-inject-heroin
http://www.lectlaw.com/files/drg23.htm


There yeah go! Be safe man.


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, empty words, that's it. Choose death. Some of you guys are true Fools.
Have fun at your funeral, dummies.


----------



## Karmapuff (Jun 7, 2012)

There are risk's associated with drugs, I'm sure the OP is aware of them.
He is going to most likely inject it anyways, I rather give him more information about doing it safly then give him non at all.

If he dies while injecting I would rather sit here and know I did my best as someone who doesn't know him or could help stop his choice from occurring then just have said,
"NO DON'T DO IT!".. along with some name calling.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not trying to judge or discriminate against heroin users. But out of all the close friends I know that have dabbled in it it goes quite poorly. I've got to friends that are homeless and bum just enough money to get a fix and do it again, for years. Two more of my friends have OD'd so many times the paramedics know them by name. Then there is another buddy, he did ok, quit fairly quicky, but not before his sister and brother in law got started. They got it real bad, he ended up blowing his head off and having his wife and kids find him, she shot coke and smack for the next few years completely ignoring her kids. Now I have met more users than that and some are not so bad off, but that is how it has worked for the people I know and love. When I was last in Eugene OR, there was a emergency OD system because there was so many OD's. I'm not sure about all the rich "wall street" users but I would guess if there supply ran out, either for money or other reasons they are not much better off than my buddy.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 8, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> I saw someone mention AIDS in this thread as though shooting up once would guarantee it.


I mentioned it, and I said no such thing. 

Of course shooting up once won't guaranteed that you get HIV, HCV, etc. 

But shooting up "once" presents an EXTREMELY high likelihood of doing it more than once. 

Doing it more than once presents a progressively higher likelihood of becoming addicted, then contracting any number of infectious diseases, including hepatitis B and C.

My point wasn't that you'll necessarily get AIDS if you shoot heroin or even that the absolute risk is super-high, just that the relative RISK of your doing so goes up by several orders of magnitude. 

Short of having unprotected receptive anal sex, the second "best" way to get AIDS is to be an intravenous drug abuser. 



> The fact is that many people shoot heroin and still lead productive lives


Of course there are people like that. 

But if you look at heroin users as a group, they are not nearly so productive or healthy as non users. There is a large gap there in terms of income, longevity, etc. 

There are a lot more heroin addicts living under the proverbial bridge then there are heroin addicts who are CEOs of major corporations. 



> You can buy sterile syringes OTC in 49 of 50 states.


I think sterile syringes are available anywhere; its the NEEDLES that are restricted.

Whether this "should" be true is another thing, and someone else can correct me if I'm wrong here, but I believe there there are still plenty of jurisdictions where it requires a medical prescription to legally obtain them. In some places they're available, but only if you're part of a sanctioned needle exchange program, and not every addict is willing to participate in such a program. 



> There is no reason to not use a fresh set of works every time. In fact IV drug users have some of the lowest rates of HIV infection now because they know better.


On the second part of this statement, if you're saying HIV infection is less prevalent amongst IV drug users now, than say 10 years ago, that's true. 

But even today, roughly 10% of new HIV infections are related to IV drug abuse, and as a cohort, IV drug users have far higher absolute HIV carriage rates than the general population. 

On the first part, that's like saying since condoms or other birth control options are available at any drug store for only a few bucks, there is no reason for unwanted pregnancy. 

My response is that as a group, IV drug users aren't exactly the most health-conscious or rigorous sorts, and "sometimes" they don't do what they "should" do. 

You'd think in the 21st century, sharing of needles wouldn't happen anymore, yet it still does. J

ust because in theory shooting heroin "should" be perfectly safe, in practice addicts still share needles, use dirty ones, and engage in all sort of other risky behavior. Part of this, of course, isn't because of the heroin, per se. . .people who are willing to shoot heroin are also willing to engage in all sort of other risky behaviors irrespective of heroin use.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 8, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> . I'm not sure about all the rich "wall street" users but I would guess if there supply ran out, either for money or other reasons they are not much better off than my buddy.


Well, if you're rich, its a lot easier to be a heroin addict then if you're not. 

If you have enough money you can pretty much guarantee yourself some kind of supply; if not actual heroin and clean needles for injection, then at least prescription opiates to keep yourself from getting withdrawals. 

If you're a healthcare professional, then sure, you may have ready access to clean needles and narcotics, plus the knowledge to use them safely. Surgeons and anesthesiologists, in particular have high rates of substance abuse and addiction, as a combination of high-stress, long working hours, and ready access to drugs. They're not using heroin, per se, but rather fentanyl, oxycontin, and other prescription drugs. 

But most of these professional types were professionals before they became addicts. Its not completely unprecedented, but you don't have too many people who are already addicted to narcotics going through medical school, then finishing up surgical training, rising through the ranks to get on the board of directors, etc. Again, for every addict like that, you've probably get ten living hand to mouth under the proverbial bridge. If your goal in life is to become a doctor, a CEO, hold elective office, work on Wall Street, etc, you're probably going to want to skip the "shoot heroin" phase of the journey!

The big problem is, in practice, most of use aren't cut out for those things anyway (heroin or not). So what if you're NOT rich? Its one thing to have unlimited access to clean needles and safe pharmaceutical grade opiates. But quite another to be on the street with no access to anything but Mexican black tar heroin and whatever needles you can scrounge. 

Lastly, on rich addicts, for every Keith Richards, there is also a Janis Joplin. Being rich, famous, and/or successful might help ensure you have ready access to narcotics, but it doesn't make you immune to the potential negative effects.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 8, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jogro again.


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well he hasn't been on here in 3 days and I usually see him on here everyday.
Locked up or dead?


----------



## Karmapuff (Jun 8, 2012)

Or addicted.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 9, 2012)

Jogro said:


> I mentioned it, and I said no such thing.
> 
> Of course shooting up once won't guaranteed that you get HIV, HCV, etc.
> 
> ...


Some people will share needles, just like some people refuse to wear a helmet when rising a motorcycle. 
Needles are legally sold over the counter in 49 states. There's exchanges by most areas with heavy use.
Places like InSite in Vancouver eliminate the sharing problem and they're prepared to handle ODs.
I'm not encouraging anyone to shoot up, but I want anyone considering it to have all the info they need to be safe. It's a dangerous activity but like many dangerous activities there are ways to make it less risky.


----------



## smilinjack (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't inject anything period.


----------



## ...... (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't know if you did it yet but except for a few rare cases once you use that needle you're fucked.I know junkies who been shooting for 20 years living out on the streets stealing manhole covers and sucking dick to pay for it.
You need to dump that bitch your with cause she most likely wants to bring you right down with her.Eventually she wont be able to pay for it so she'll look to you or she'll start trickin and if you're shooting you wont even care she's sucking dick and getting fucked by a bunch of different guys everyday cause she'll be getting you high to.It's fucked up and I can't believe you go with some junky ass bitch like that.You really should get rid of her,get on suboxone and when your tolerance is low enough just take percs every once in awhile.Everybody looks down on junkies,especially ones covered in track marks.
Shooting dope will change your life forever,half of the people I grew up with are still on it and there all fucked,all been in and out of rehabs/jail and will never be clean cause the drugs always come first.They also say develop another addiction to the needle itself,preparing the shot and sticking themselves is an addiction to.


----------



## Swag (Jun 11, 2012)

I snorted China White two days ago and it worked fine (granted I never use opiates enough to accumulate a tolerance) ... not as good as the brown #3 which is apparently freebase not HCL if im not mistaken. Though the white usually feels cleaner and doesn't "fuck you up" as much as say the impure acetic laced (i.e. nostril burning) brown shit that has acetylcoedine, thebaine, 6-MAM, ect.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 12, 2012)

Ain't you lot dead yet,dirty twats


----------



## lilmrschronic (Jun 12, 2012)

Just saw this thread when I logged on, I can't believe the mods allow this shit. All I gotta say is wow you guys are really sad. I got some advice, go buy all the heroin you can and shoot all of it at once, you'll get high as fuck and maybe die and if not, you'll be hooked even more than you already are. Thanks for your contribution to weed out the weaklings, I'm glad people like you will help the population control problem. Good job making this site look like a bunch of druggies. peace


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 12, 2012)

This site needs no help to look like its a bunch of druggies. It is after all a site dedicated to growing drugs. But I'm sure your words will reach the OP and make him change his mind because of your stunning rhetoric.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2012)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just a short story then I'm out of here.
> 
> Back in '97 I was a medic in So CA. We received a call for a man down. We arrive on scene to find this guy laying on the sidewalk, breathing 2 times a minute, and a soaked crotch. We start asking bystanders what the hell happened to this guy. Of course nobody said anything. Did our primary assessment while trying to stimulate this guy to wake up. We start bagging the guy (breathing for him) and got an IV started. He was on his way out. I look down to find a fuckin needle still stuck in his arm. We immediately administer some narcan to counteract the heroin and wait. Seemed like minutes, but in reality was more like 15-20 secs. The guy wakes up enough to say, "you guys fucked up my high". I'm thinking, "WTF you just stopped breathing". If I was there 4-5 mins later he probably would have been dead.
> 
> ...








"You didn't save my LIFE you ruined my DEATH!" cn


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 13, 2012)

oh you aint kidding about the needle being its own addiction. ive known people that shoot up water while they are withdrawing.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 13, 2012)

Junkies please don't ruin a perfectly fine marijuana forum........


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 13, 2012)

If your a mod with at least half a mind you will lock this thread.

We have hypocrites that don't realize this part of the forums is not for weed and OP is most likely dead.


----------



## Daath (Jun 13, 2012)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 13, 2012)

What ever you say bro..


TogTokes said:


> Junkies please don't ruin a perfectly fine marijuana forum........


I guess it is my opinion but the above is probably all we will see with the rest of this thread.

Unless this thread is locked, then it can just be a example for anyone else wondering whether to shoot or snort.
Maybe even sticky it, we don't have any stickies in the HS.


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 13, 2012)

it dont take long to get hooked, next thing u know u'll be stealing from friends and fam. you have no clue bro, becarefull


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 13, 2012)

all my friends messed with it a few times to start, became more and more often, and now years later Im the only one left(thanks to subs), every last one is dead or in prision. Its fun till you run out of cash. A junky will sell there soul for a 20 bag


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 14, 2012)

They are all dirty thieving scum Fucks in my book,but hey it's my opinion you dirty bastards


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Jun 15, 2012)

IV is the way to go. its how docotors administer drugs. when done saftley and correctly is the safest ROA


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 15, 2012)

ControlledEnviorment said:


> IV is the way to go. its how docotors administer drugs. when done saftley and correctly is the safest ROA


No it's not. It's the fastest and most efficient ROA, but even in a hospital with pharma drugs it's not the safest. Even a slow shot of IV morphine can make people puke from the combination of the rush and histamine release.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 15, 2012)

ControlledEnviorment said:


> IV is the way to go. its how docotors administer drugs. when done saftley and correctly is the safest ROA


Actually, almost all drugs are administered orally in an outpatient setting, and for most drugs that is the preferred route of administration. Orally administered drugs don't need special equipment, training, or sterile technique to use, and for this reason they're usually less expensive than their IV counterparts, too. 

It does depend on the specific drug, and why its being given. Some drugs aren't active when given orally because of the way they're metabolized. Some patients can't take drugs orally (ie they're sedated or unconscious, they're not eating, etc), or can't tolerate them. 

But one of the most important reasons for IV administration is just speed of onset. Instead of taking hours to be absorbed and get to therapeutic levels, IV administration can get you there instantly. 

In terms of safety, sure. . .IF you are using pharmaceutically pure drugs of known and measured quantity, mixed up correctly, and injected with clean syringes using good technique, this is extremely safe. 

The problem is that outside of hospitals, in the real world of junkies, these things often aren't true.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 16, 2012)

stop being a pussy and boot that shit


----------



## kanx (Jun 16, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> Well it's something I think that it's at least something to try.


Genuinely cant belive what i'm reading , still cant for the love of god understand why this still goes on in this day and age.

Haven't you learned anything from the older gens who did it? Take one look at someone whos been shooting up for a frw years and tell me thats what you want for yourself.


Unless your some millionaire with a fortune to blow , id stay away from the needle , H altogether tbh.

Not trying to be a dick , but seriously mate , this aint like a little bag of weed , its some serious addiction type shit that can eat you up. no winners in that game mate.


----------



## Jeep4x44life (Jun 18, 2012)

I was an IV user for almost 8 years... Worst 8 years of my life!!!! DO NOT DO ITTTTTTTTTTT It will take your heart and soul and make them junkies too!


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 18, 2012)

kanx said:


> Genuinely cant belive what i'm reading , still cant for the love of god understand why this still goes on in this day and age.
> 
> Haven't you learned anything from the older gens who did it? Take one look at someone whos been shooting up for a frw years and tell me thats what you want for yourself.
> 
> ...



dont bother, OP is probably dead already


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah. Ya can't be too smart if you gotta ask the Internet if you should shoot heroin or not.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 18, 2012)

did you boot it up or what? its been like two weeks are you still alive? lol


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 18, 2012)

Think positive, he probably just pawned his computer or didn't pay his internet bill. It would be sad to think he fucked up that quick.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 18, 2012)

A person letting there girlfriend shoot em up? Lots of times they are dead that night. My g/f a ems driver. Happens all the time. Newb drug addicts that think there Kurt cobain, then wind up just like him. It's what they really want in the end right? People to talk about how stupid they were for fucking up there whole life for heroin.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 21, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> I usually snort all painkillers and anything that can be injected because of lack of knowledge how and the idea of sticking _myself _with a needle feels odd. I used to work at a vet clinic so I can prep and help in surgery and draw blood with no problem but shooting myslef just seems wrong.
> 
> The girl I get my H with shoots and she said she'd show me how because she insists it's way better than snorting it because you apparently waste a lot when you snort it. I'm kinda of nervous to though.
> 
> ...


you had me and a few others worried that you didn't have a place to stay and were kicked out of college, etc. remember that? i see that was just the beginning of the end for ya. good luck and WAKE THE FUCK UP


----------



## BA142 (Jun 22, 2012)

Geez this thread reminds me of DARE class in 6th grade. "You're addicted after the first hit....." 

Officer Drugsrbad would love you guys....

It's his life, let him live it. Not our job to babysit.


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 22, 2012)

BA142 said:


> It's his life, let him live it.


He can't if he is dead.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 22, 2012)

BA142 said:


> It's his life, let him live it. Not our job to babysit.


You must be a pretty shitty person to let someone else (potentially) kill themselves.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 22, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> You must be a pretty shitty person to let someone else (potentially) kill themselves.


nope in my books that makes him a good guy, they more junkies that kill themselves the better, darwinism baby, the strong survive.
he should do whatever he wants. in reality a smart person wouldn't bang or snort H for fun, i dont, and thats not too say i haven't tried it, everybody should try something crazy once, but once is enough and it shouldn't be used for recreation and if you cant stop yourself well then.... you deserve what you get.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Think positive, he probably just pawned his computer or didn't pay his internet bill. It would be sad to think he fucked up that quick.


this thread is absolutely retarded haha

dear everyone in the world that uses the internet,
SHOULD I SHOOT DOPE? 
SINCERELY, 
THIS GUY

find me one story that ends with dope being a good thing... and id say give it a go, im nto talking about the nice feelings you get the first times... i mean the feeling when your deciding if you should rob your grandmas purse or break into the neighbors house because youre unemployed and need that fix


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe someone went a little 2fast. cn


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 25, 2012)

you can load the needle and just shoot in ur thigh or bicep without going for the vein, someone told me its called skin poppin.

snorting 1x's the strenght 
skin popping 3 x's strength
shooting in vein 10x's the strength

id say shooting in the vein would be ur best value, I wonder how smoking it would compare? I heard its got to be pretty pure in order to smoke, because the cut have a high melting point


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha I'm not dead, I just haven't been on here in forever. I never shot it by the way and I'm _not_ addicted to painkillers, it's been at least three weeks since I did anything but smoke weed. 

I'm surprised this thread is so long.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 25, 2012)

Aaaaaaah LIVING DEAD!!!!!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 25, 2012)

Zombies...?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> Haha I'm not dead, I just haven't been on here in forever. I never shot it by the way and I'm _not_ addicted to painkillers, it's been at least three weeks since I did anything but smoke weed.
> 
> I'm surprised this thread is so long.


yeah because we arent a bunch of assholes, we'll let you know if your fuckin up


----------



## DeeTee (Jun 25, 2012)

After all the yrs of how dangerous,addiction,violence,desease and pos death ya still don't get it do you? Dump that shit and join the human race man.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> yeah because we arent a bunch of assholes, we'll let you know if your fuckin up


Haha what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2012)

youll get nothin good outta dope.. i will say its prolly safer doing that then oxys/roxys though


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> youll get nothin good outta dope.. i will say its prolly safer doing that then oxys/roxys though


True. I agree, I prefer roxis to H anyway. It's not worth the money and I've been just smoking weed lately anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2013)

When it comes down to it, it really doesn't matter how you use drugs of any kind, its the amount and frequency of use that you need to be careful with and conscious of. Granted some methods of use work better than others, however if you can't just swallow a pill but have to smash it up and snort it something else is going on there. Most drugs and especially opiates, if not used in moderation, eventually will COMPLETELY CONSUME YOUR LIFE!!!!! This usually happens, depending on the person, over a period of a few weeks to a couple years and most of the time the user doesn't even realize what's happening and are in complete denial that they have a problem. Opiates like vicodan, norco, oxycontin, morphine etc. are intended as PAIN relievers (and no the stress from your unpaid bills or because you had a fight with your girlfriend/boyfriend is not the PAIN I'm talking about) and when you get to the point where you take them even when your not in pain or just to function normally that's when you have a problem. Now I don't mean to lecture anyone here, I'm just speaking from experience, opiates, ESPECIALLY high potency opiates like china white heroin are one of the MOST ADDICTIVE SUBSTANCES ON EARTH!!!! I can't tell you how many time I've heard "Oh I can handle it, I can stop any time I want" or "I just use it recreationally" or "I don't have a problem, it just takes the edge off", well today the very people that said those things are either in jail, dead or had to seek out some kind of help, weather it be a support group of family/friends+ daily NA meetings or full on in patient rehab, their lives were tuned up side down and inside out, what started out as a tiny little pill every now and then turned into an all encompassing, life consuming experience that they will never forget and never want to embark on again. So in a nut shell, if you want to avoid a SHIT LOAD OF STRESS & BULLSHIT (or possibly worse), stay away from drugs like opiates, meth, coke/crack etc unless they are ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY for your well being, as in a DOCTOR SAYS YOU NEED IT!! Some people have serious injury's or ailments that force them to choose between being in pain or being addicted to a substance, for someone like that the choice is clear but if your in good health and don't need it, then for your own sake DON'T DO IT!!!! Those who read this and know they have a problem or refuse to accept that they have a problem and don't heed this advice, you were informed and chose not to listen, that is the definition of IGNORANCE!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

ive seen a significant difference compared to shooting and snorting off the same batch, i used to snort i wouldnt do needles , so hard to get off needles, also while i snorted and was all in a mellow daze the guy who shooted and did so for so many years they were all sitting there throwing up for the next 30 minutes, and they would do this constantly , all the time, i never understood it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> ive seen a significant difference compared to shooting and snorting off the same batch, i used to snort i wouldnt do needles , so hard to get off needles, also while i snorted and was all in a mellow daze the guy who shooted and did so for so many years they were all sitting there throwing up for the next 30 minutes, and they would do this constantly , all the time, i never understood it.


Yea when you snort drugs your body is able to process the dose over a period of approx 10-20min(or so, depending on the persons metabolism), the powder you snort sticks to the moist mucus lined walls of your nose and is absorbed by the blood vessels there, again over a period of approx. 10-20min(or so), when you shoot drugs the entire dose is instantly in your blood stream all at once, this produces the "Rush" IV users crave and is the leading cause for over dosing, not only have I seen people fall right on their face in a heavy nod Ive literally seen people fall asleep standing up after shooting H, this stuff is NOT SOMETHING TO FUCK AROUND WITH, ESPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE AN ADDICTIVE PERSONALITY!!


----------

